# What to do with a ton of rice?



## lawchick04 (Jul 31, 2006)

Boyfriend made a huge pot of plain white rice for just the 2 of us.  We ate it with his pepper steak last night.  Aside from freezing it for another time, does anyone have suggestions for the leftovers...something I could prepare tonight and for the next couple days?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2006)

Fried rice and arancini are two possibilities


----------



## lawchick04 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd consider myself a bit of a foodie, but I've never heard of arancini.  Sounds delicious!  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 31, 2006)

All Recipes has 25 that look really yum.

http://http://allrecipes.com/directory/6.asp


----------



## BigDog (Jul 31, 2006)

Personally, I like it doused with soy sauce as a starch side for fish or chicken.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jul 31, 2006)

Fry some chicken and have rice with chicken 

Or mix the rice with steamed veg, yum


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 31, 2006)

In my book, nothing is better with leftover rice than a lovely Fried Rice.

The ingredients are pretty much everything & anything, but I usually add scrambled eggs, diced turkey ham, diced cooked chicken, diced cooked shrimp, bean sprouts, chopped bok choi, cooked green peas + any of a variety of sauces, of course, depending on the individual recipe.

What's nice is that the leftover Fried Rice also makes great leftovers in its own right.  Very easy to heat up for a nice lunch or supper.


----------



## JohnL (Jul 31, 2006)

You could use it in a soup or gumbo.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 31, 2006)

fried rice ftw


----------



## mudbug (Jul 31, 2006)

just don't throw it down the disposal - you will have MAJOR issues then.


----------



## Steve A (Jul 31, 2006)

Lawchick, first of all there's no such thing as "too much rice." As you've seen from other answers, rice is a given.

One thing I didn't see (thank gawd) was rice and raisins or congee. Sure, there's plenty of goodness there, but it's not high on *my* list. LOL

Fried rice, rice added to soups (yum), rice heated and added to ANYTHING... Geeze.. in my house it's not so much what to do with extra rice but whether there *might be* extra rice.

Ciao,


----------



## jkath (Jul 31, 2006)

Breezy's idea is so tasty!

You also can make a rice pudding - they're so easy and yummy.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 31, 2006)

And there are about a zillion variations on rice and beans.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, I like to make Fried Rice as well, along with rice pudding, and add some of the rice to a really thin chicken soup.  Adding some rice to gumbo is a great use.

You can also eat it for breakfast, by putting some rice in a bowl, sprinkling some sugar over it, then pouring some milk over that.


----------



## amber (Jul 31, 2006)

Stuffed cabbage, or stuffed peppers, or even stuffed tomatoes.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 31, 2006)

Like skilletlicker, rice and red beans or black beans.  Some marinated beef cooked and cut into cubes added, or pork chops (mojo criollo is a good marinade) and maybe some fried plantains and that is eating.

Or a Cuban dish called picadillo.  Very simple, just Google.  Ground beef, onions, tomato paste just a bit), cumin, pimento filled grilled olives, some raisins and other fixins.  

Very good.

Sorta a Spanish/Mexican theme here, but boy those dishes are good.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 31, 2006)

I really like this stuff - it will use up 3 cups of that leftover rice for you!

* Exported from TheRecipeManager *

Sausage & Rice Brunch Bake
1	pound	pork sausage 
3	cups	hot, cooked rice 
2	cups	Cheddar cheese grated & divided
3		eggs  slightly beaten
1/2	cup	milk 
1	can	cream of mushroom soup 
1	4 oz can	sliced mushrooms drained
2	teaspoons	mustard 
1/4	teaspoon	onion powder 

Instructions: Cook sausage in skillet until well done; stir to crumble. Drain. 

Combine rice & 1 1/2 cup cheese. Spread evenly in buttered 8 X 12-inch baking dish. Sprinkle sausage over rice mixture. 

Combine remaining ingredients except cheese; pour over sausage. Sprinkle remaining cheese on top. 

Bake at 350* for 40 to 45 minutes, or until set.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 31, 2006)

besides feed a niegbhorhood....You can prepare rice more ways then eggs...

Fried rice
Stuffed peppers
Rice Pudding
Grind to make dough skins
Thicken Soups(well, I guess Bisques technically)
Chilled rice salad(treat like cous cous)
Chili and Rice
Beans and Rice...and a million variations
Freeze for later, in portions, then when needed, add some water(or stock) and nuke.
Use for filler in Stuffings
...like the Energizer Bunny, this thread could keep going, and going, and going...


----------



## lawchick04 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.  I'm making Corrine's brunch bake this morning because I have all ingredients on hand.  And I've got other suggestions written down...so many that I may have to cook another pot of rice!


----------



## Gossie (Aug 1, 2006)

Or you can make congee <runs away so Steve can't hurt her>    LOL


----------



## Dina (Aug 1, 2006)

rice pudding for dessert every day


----------

